# من الذين صنعو علم الاتصالات



## abd_alkaraim (6 فبراير 2010)

جيمس ماكسويل


*جيمس ماكسويل* (1831 - 1879) (بالإنجليزية: James Clerk Maxwell) كان عالم فيزياء بريطاني شهير


----------

